# Swedish Industrial Engineer is looking for work in Hong Kong



## Fredrik (Jan 17, 2013)

My name is Fredrik, I am 30 years old, Swedish and hold a MSc in Engineering, Industrial Engineering and Management from Lund University (LTH). I also have three years’ work experience, working with Business Development at the GSO (Global Support Office) for a large International Corporation called Oriflame Cosmetics. I worked mainly with systems and process implementations, for some time also had operational tasks and I worked with the Strategic Planning of the company. 

I am currently looking to relocate to Hong Kong and wonder if someone on this forum knows about possible Job Opportunities?


----------

